# Chicks as deckhands



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Assuming the rules of tipping carry over (e.g. a good looking female bartender is going to make more than her male co-worker on any given night), do you think a good looking, bikini clad girl could make well in a summer working as a deckie?

I mean she does everything. Rigging, setting out baits, wiring and gaffing bigger fish, cleaning fish at the end of the day, washing the boat, etc.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Back in the early 90's whenI starting decking. The PERFORMER boat with Capt. Tom Dawson had an absoloute bomb shell of a deckhand. Her name was Trish..we just called her Trish the Dish..

She could rig, deck and fish next to ANY deckhand in the business and clean fish as fast too. So I am gonna say hell yeah a good looking bikini clad female can make good money as a [email protected]@


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I think she would make a fortune.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i dunno can we stick dollar bills in her bikini straps???? j/k im sure she would make a killing.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

When I deckhanded, I had two Tennesseebabes that used to come down every summer and help out. Lets just say, there was never any complaints about them being on the boat, andmy tips doubled. Plus I had two knockouts hanging with me all summer...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've known 2 female deckhands now that have done pretty well and I say they will make just as much if not more money even if they don't do as good of a job. With that being said a female deckhand that can do everything will definitely do good.

I saw a show a few years ago and they were fishing blue marlin in Kona. This boat had a chick deckhand that not only set spreads and stuff but was wiring 500+lb blues. She probably was early 20's and no more than 120lbs. If she could do it, any woman could.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

I say hell ya. Bikini or wet T shirt should difintly increase the tip jar.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

let's say on a $1500 charter and the normal deckie does a good job. im probably gonna throw him about $300. if it's a fine lookin bikini clad college girl, and she's doing some light flirting as well as knows her shit on the boat....oh my god.....my pockets suddenly just got much deeper when it comes time to tip


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/4/2009)*let's say on a $1500 charter and the normal deckie does a good job. im probably gonna throw him about $300. if it's a fine lookin bikini clad college girl, and she's doing some light flirting as well as knows her shit on the boat....oh my god.....my pockets suddenly just got much deeper when it comes time to tip




Easy scooter..You might have to clean that mess up in your pants..oke..I met a lady captain in Panama City last year..


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeppers if she is as good she will...here's the catch..it is awfully easy for a cute girl to get side tracked....flirting ain't working and most of the time she will piss off at least as many guys by flirting with the other guys...I worked as a bartender with a number of great looking girls...I tended to make as much or more...as 1) there were as many girls in the bar as guys many nights 2) I made drinksand chit chat...not many of the cuties can work and flirt at the same time..once it gets real busy..that being said the best bartender I ever worked with was a girl and she made sure itwas a team act..we did the work and shared the fun and the tips..and no we were just co-workers...dang it!


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

Not to stir the pot but did you consider there might be wives or girlfriends on this charter? Will you have your male deckhands in speedos lol.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

There was a female deck hand, on a boat out of the pre-ivan marinal by Ryan's Catch, by the name of Jill. She was no beauty queen but she wasn't half bad either. She could tie hooks, bait on, and gaff fish with the best, and dip bruton all at the same time. Carried on some stuff with the crowd, (50/50 men and women), in addition to hard worker who knew her stuff.

Lane and I fished with Jill a couple of times and were extremely pleased with her care, impressed with her knowledge of fishing, and entertained. Yep we upped it a bit.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

If the dress was appropriate, no one would care if there were other ladies along. If thethong is up, well, you know, then it really is not appropriate. I fished out of Destin on a charter with a female deck hand20 yrs ago and she was teaching me how to tie knots I did not know how to tiein between drops. She was actually pretty good, and I did tip her a little extra, and it was not over appearance.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I Know I am going to Get my Butt chewed for this post,but, No If I am paying someone to take me out Fishing I Don't Care if It's A Beautiful Girl in a Bikini or a Guy In Shorts As long as BOTH know what they are Doing Then They will Get The Same amount of Tip, JMOP Guys and Gals, Sorry Woody If I Derailed this for you!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Redfish (5/4/2009)* Sorry Woody If I Derailed this for you!!!!!



well clearly youre a **** but no there is no need for apology! opinions were asked!


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

is this a joke? what the hell kind of **** question is this?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisherick (5/4/2009)*is this a joke? what the hell kind of **** question is this?


no not a joke. either contribute to the thread or dont respond. thanks.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

OK.....now that I know it's not a joke question....yeah, I think a good looking scantily clad chick can do very well on a boat. And....she doen'st have to rig, set or anything.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yall Can All Kiss My ASS I was taking up for the woman on Here A Beautiful Girl In a Bikini Should not Get Paid anymore money than I Guy Doing the same JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If YOU WANT TO PUT DOLLARS IN HER BIKINI GO TO SAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisherick (5/4/2009)* And....she doen'st have to rig, set or anything.



lol ya i would love to stare at something besides the reel when working a fish


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

For those of you who know Kathy Kruse the talented rodbuilder at The Rod Room, she was first mate on The Rookie when it first was a charter boat in the 1980's. She worked the deck for many years. She was and is a beautiful lady and naturally she made very good money on the deck but it wasn't due only to her looks. Kathy is a very skilled rigger but at the same time knows people and how to keep a group laughing and smiling. She was great. However, reread all the things I just said...just because she was female and attractive didn't mean that if she couldn't run the cockpit she'd get paid. I think as expensive as charter fishing is these days a bikini and some fake double D's might get you through one drop...after that you better have some skills, or you're going to have some disappointed clients. You don't have to make a deposit on a night at Sammy's and you can leave whenever you want...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Redfish (5/4/2009)*Yall Can All Kiss My ASS I was taking up for the woman on Here A Beautiful Girl In a Bikini Should not Get Paid anymore money than I Guy Doing the same JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If YOU WANT TO PUT DOLLARS IN HER BIKINI GO TO SAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Scary Dwayne, scary! I can't believe if you had crewmates that looked like this you wouldn't tip them more than a guy unless you are......! LOL!


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/4/2009)*Assuming the rules of tipping carry over (e.g. a good looking female bartender is going to make more than her male co-worker on any given night), do you think a good looking, bikini clad girl could make well in a summer working as a deckie?
> 
> I mean she does everything. Rigging, setting out baits, wiring and gaffing bigger fish, cleaning fish at the end of the day, washing the boat, etc.


Are you people frigin kiddin me! I might be 52 but, DAMN right i would LOVE to see a fine babe bent over the side of the boat gaffing my fish all day long! Howeverinformation on what thegender & age of your clients are would be probably be needed for the "uniform of the day"!!


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait a minute, pal. I can think of alot of things she can do to my fish, but gaffing it ain't one of em.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *69Viking (5/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Redfish (5/4/2009)*Yall Can All Kiss My ASS I was taking up for the woman on Here A Beautiful Girl In a Bikini Should not Get Paid anymore money than I Guy Doing the same JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If YOU WANT TO PUT DOLLARS IN HER BIKINI GO TO SAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 Sorry But I am sticking to my words I just can't see paying a woman more money just BC she is InBikini If They are doing the SAME JOB I don't Care what you guy's call me I know who I am and It's notwhat your thinking SORRY I EVER POSTED On THIS Won't Happen AGAIN!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

> *Redfish (5/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (5/4/2009)*
> ...


MMMM Hey there redfish maybe you should seek professional assitance?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I say go for it. If she can do the job then go for it. Hell yeah if she was hot I wouldnt mind looking at her. If she is hot as hell and can do the job then I think that boat is going to make a damn killing and be booked all year long. But for those of us that want to spend our money and go out and catch some fish and not have to worry about anything on a charter and havea shitty time because the deck hand cant do the job then that will suck. But what it comes down to is can the person do the job, male or female. Now what some of youguys arent thinking about, why do you automatically think she will be hot, she could be a flannel wearing and key chain toting 250lb chick, named Pat, or someshit. I still wouldnt care as long as she could do the job. I have been on charters where the deck hand was worthless and I spent more time helping people we were with then he did. It doesnt come down to the sex of the person to me, rather than can they get the job done.


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

69 viking thats a nice pic were did you get it from.i say it does not matter as long as they or whoever can do the job and keep up with the boat.woman are not like they used to be.i have seen alot of woman who can stay wright with a man on some things


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *mullet man (5/4/2009)*69 viking thats a nice pic were did you get it from.i say it does not matter as long as they or whoever can do the job and keep up with the boat.woman are not like they used to be.i have seen alot of woman who can stay wright with a man on some things


Find the Florida Bikinis post in the Off Topic section and you'll find that pic and a lot more like it!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/4/2009)*let's say on a $1500 charter and the normal deckie does a good job. im probably gonna throw him about $300. if it's a fine lookin bikini clad college girl, and she's doing some light flirting as well as knows her shit on the boat....oh my god.....my pockets suddenly just got much deeper when it comes time to tip




She doesn't have to be in college...:shedevil



Many years ago when I was 16-17 years old, my dad ran the marina at Rudee Inlet in Va. Beach VA...many charter boats ran out of there on day trips. He was friends with all the captains and as a result I got to do a little work as a deck hand in the summer. I made more money on those trips than I could working all week at a job. It was not uncommon to come back with $200-300...and for 30 + years ago that was a decent paycheck...I worked just as hard as anybody...but the bottom line was I usualy made a little more $$ than the guys my same age...


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i think it is a great idea! That may be the only thing that would keep me from getting sea sick.


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *on the rocks (5/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (5/4/2009)*let's say on a $1500 charter and the normal deckie does a good job. im probably gonna throw him about $300. if it's a fine lookin bikini clad college girl, and she's doing some light flirting as well as knows her shit on the boat....oh my god.....my pockets suddenly just got much deeper when it comes time to tip
> ...




No she doesnt HAVE to be in college, but she has to be college aged. Because ANY guys on this trip will be thinking bad stuff and anyone under 18 years old is a no-no.


----------



## nolesfan (Feb 11, 2009)

Every woman looks better when you can't see land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

It depends...is she an experienced bone fisher?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *need2fish (5/4/2009)*It depends...is she an experienced bone fisher?


lol


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine's not bad.. Working on the knots but she can do about everything else


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread started off really bad but has really sort ofgotten good. I like omega's deckhand!!:bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

We need more pictures in order to make a sound decision. Any pictures of girls cleaning fish???


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *fisherick (5/4/2009)*This thread started off really bad but has really sort ofgotten good. I like omega's deckhand!!:bowdown




+1!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

The only reason I would see a girl getting anymore of a tip from me than anyone else is possibly attitude. A lot of girls are much happier and more fun than most guys are. As for throwing her twice as much money or anything like that. No Sir. I threw enough money at the girls on stage and I'm still young. Your not getting her number, shes not going to hook up with you, and you are not special to her! ;-) You'd just be one of the guys that she went home and told her friends about how much money your sorry ass gave her while they laughed, maybe her boyfriend too! I've dated a few waitresses and they do it too!



But yes, just like people go to the strip club and throw lots of dollars to support the girls' education, I'm sure the deck girls would make some damn good money.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brad K (5/4/2009)*Back in the early 90's whenI starting decking. The PERFORMER boat with Capt. Tom Dawson had an absoloute bomb shell of a deckhand. Her name was Trish..we just called her Trish the Dish..
> 
> She could rig, deck and fish next to ANY deckhand in the business and clean fish as fast too. So I am gonna say hell yeah a good looking bikini clad female can make good money as a [email protected]@[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you guys ever get tired of WHORING us gals out? 

Just so everyone knows, this is not my husband posting this, yes it is a WOMAN.

Right on Redfish!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fifty-Fifty_2 (5/5/2009)*Do you guys ever get tired of WHORING us gals out?


No offense ma'am but the overwhelming answer would have to be NO.

Now, that being said, I have a daughter and high hopes she'll continue her love of fishing and deck on a boat one day, maybe even work up to being a captain is she wants. 

That in mind, I'd shoot every last one of you dirty bastards in the head for even thinking about it.

But we're not talking about her so .... I'm for it.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (5/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fifty-Fifty_2 (5/5/2009)*Do you guys ever get tired of WHORING us gals out?
> ...


LOL


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Fifty-Fifty_2 (5/5/2009)*Do you guys ever get tired of WHORING us gals out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Easy Turbo! No one in the thread was talking about anything naughty, or a woman in their birthday suit working the deck. They were all basically saying it would be Awsome for a good looking girl to work the deck, b/c that would be two great things combined. Women and fishing. 



There's nothing wrong with admiring Beauty!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fifty-Fifty_2 (5/5/2009)*Do you guys ever get tired of WHORING us gals out?
> 
> Just so everyone knows, this is not my husband posting this, yes it is a WOMAN.
> 
> Right on Redfish!!


Now, that's not fair.....Ya'll already got half the money and ALL the poon.....Got all the power in the world.....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (5/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fifty-Fifty_2 (5/5/2009)*Do you guys ever get tired of WHORING us gals out?
> ...


Very well put N-Reel-Trouble!:letsdrink


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

im good friend with a girl that used to run the deck on a charter boat in destin. our boats where docked right next to each other. she always wore a bikini top and looked really good, but even better she was a hell of a fisherman. she sometimes got tipped better than me but we averaged out equally.



the big point about all this is, that people already know what the gonna tip you before they step onboard. if they had a nice trip they will give you that money, if it sucked because of you youll get less. thats my expierience and the expierience of many other deckhands down there in destin. it might be different if you have a marlin charter and they tip you more if they caught one or two but on tourist snapper/king/grouper boats that doesnt matter because most of them just wanna have a good time and catch something larger than their bass they normally catch.



fergie


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

That's funny Wade. My better half constantly reminds me of that all the time.:shedevil


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bryan Bennett (5/4/2009)*For those of you who know Kathy Kruse the talented rodbuilder at The Rod Room, she was first mate on The Rookie when it first was a charter boat in the 1980's. She worked the deck for many years. She was and is a beautiful lady and naturally she made very good money on the deck but it wasn't due only to her looks. Kathy is a very skilled rigger but at the same time knows people and how to keep a group laughing and smiling. She was great. However, reread all the things I just said...just because she was female and attractive didn't mean that if she couldn't run the cockpit she'd get paid. I think as expensive as charter fishing is these days a bikini and some fake double D's might get you through one drop...after that you better have some skills, or you're going to have some disappointed clients. You don't have to make a deposit on a night at Sammy's and you can leave whenever you want...


I know Kathy very well and would agree she is one of the most impressive women I've ever known. I haven't fished with her, but I'd be willing to bet she could run a deck as good or better than any deckhand I've ever worked with (male or female). She is a phenominal rodbuilder and a great person. Always in a good mood, smiles from the time I walk in, to the time I leave. She is the reason my wife wanted to get into rodbuilding. I owe Kathy BIG TIME for that! 

Back ot the topic... I have worked with a female deckhand and it wasn't the best experience. She was extremely attractive, but didn't really pull her weight in lots of situations. It seemed the tip jar wasn't really affected by her looks due to herlack of hard work. 

I think the answer to your question is simple. If a female deckhand can work on par with what's expected, she would probably make as much or slightly more than a male in the same situation.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *JoeZ (5/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fifty-Fifty_2 (5/5/2009)*Do you guys ever get tired of WHORING us gals out?
> ...




Well said Joe Well Said!!!


----------

